# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Travel from Florence to Salerno

## carolgreen145

lI will be going to Positano June 9, 2013. I heard there is a direct train from Florence to Salerno at a very reasonable close. I will check back with you in February and maybe you might have more information at that time.
Greatly appreciate your assistance. Of course, I would like the earliest train in anticipation of catching the boat to Positano.

----------


## lmj

You can check www.trenitalia.com with your travel dates and times... you can buy your tickets online in advance or when you get to the station, but it's always best to reserve in advance IMHO.  You might also check into trains to Naples, then traveling on to Positano from there by bus, ferry, or private car with driver.

----------


## pabolNOO

There is a train at 6:50 am - but it's locals with a change and you get to Salerno only a few minutes earlier: 11:33. So probably not much help. (You can see all trains by going to bahn.de, the German rail site which has schedules for all of europe.)

The problem isn't the train it's that the ferry just doesn't run very often.

You might get a car to drive you from Salerno to Positano - but I would head in via Naples instead. seems counterintuitive to go farther south to alern and then have to take a ferry back north to Positano. The 6:50 train to Naples gets you there not much after 9 - so a much earlier arrival in Positano.

Planning a trip to Italy

----------

